# Den. canaliculatum



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2014)

I never knew this species had this kind of growths! I've seen (and have) hybrids from it, which look like normal canes.


----------



## tenman (Jun 4, 2014)

Pretty flowers; weird growth - looks like an encyclia.


----------



## Roy (Jun 4, 2014)

Thats the dwarf form Dot. Yes, the usual type have much longer, normal sort of canes. Much harder to grow also. Yours is the most popular form for people to grow. Nice flower also.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 4, 2014)

It's a really cool species. It's got a nice fragrance, and very pleasant, attractive flowers. How do you grow it?

I have a D. canaliculatum hybrid, the bulbs are short and stocky, and it's definitely a miniature plant. The flowers look a lot like your plant's. Unfortunately, dendrobiums hate me, my cultural habits, and my growing conditions. So, my hybrid is barely holding on.

I've got one of those super "easy" phal-type purple and white dendrobiums that I was gifted about 10 years ago. I've managed to keep it clinging to life, never more than 2 - 3 canes, only blooms every other year or three. It's that bad.

The only dendrobium that's ever shown any sign of being okay with my treatment is a D. Micro Chip. I hope I didn't just jinx it.


----------



## Stone (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice and healthy and looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 5, 2014)

I like it, Dot. Well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 5, 2014)

a good 'un.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone try s/h with these? I find my other dendrobiums (phals type, nobile, etc), much easier to grow s/h.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 5, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Anyone try s/h with these? I find my other dendrobiums (phals type, nobile, etc), much easier to grow s/h.



I'm just parroting what I've read and been told about this species, but they need to go dry in their dormant season (i.e. winter). So, I'm guessing s/h isn't a good option for it.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! So cool!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> It's a really cool species. It's got a nice fragrance, and very pleasant, attractive flowers. How do you grow it?
> 
> I have a D. canaliculatum hybrid, the bulbs are short and stocky, and it's definitely a miniature plant. The flowers look a lot like your plant's. Unfortunately, dendrobiums hate me, my cultural habits, and my growing conditions. So, my hybrid is barely holding on.
> 
> ...


I don't have much trouble with Dendrobiums since I started growing them in clay pots with either PrimeAgra, Diatomite or Grow Stones as the media. Dendrobiums don't like to have wet roots all the time, so a fast-draining and fast-drying medium seems to work best for me.

You Den. Micro Chip is a latourae-type, which tends to like more moisture and less light than the cane-type, so maybe that's a clue for you. The cane-types like a lot of light, and a lot of water when they are growing, and not as much when they are resting. 


mrhappyrotter said:


> I'm just parroting what I've read and been told about this species, but they need to go dry in their dormant season (i.e. winter). So, I'm guessing s/h isn't a good option for it.


I agree -- I think s/h would keep them too wet too much of the time.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice. I love the plant.


----------



## Stone (Jun 5, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Anyone try s/h with these? I find my other dendrobiums (phals type, nobile, etc), much easier to grow s/h.



This one comes from the hot north in Aust. Not a rainforest plant. It grows on Melaleucas (paperbark trees) in a very seasonal climate. Very hot and wet for 6 months then warm to hot and very dry for 6 months. (night can be quite cold but days are hot) In full sun. If you keep it even slightly moist or even too humid in winter it you will kill it very quickly. Much safer on a slab of cork.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2014)

I almost forgot -- I just purchased this plant, in spike. It is growing in a net pot with very coarse bark and sponge rock as the media. So apparently it, too, likes good drainage and roots that dry out fast.


----------



## Stone (Jun 5, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I almost forgot -- I just purchased this plant, in spike. It is growing in a net pot with very coarse bark and sponge rock as the media. So apparently it, too, likes good drainage and roots that dry out fast.



That sound like a good set up this plant Dot.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 6, 2014)

That is very cool, I like the colour if the flowers and its growth habit! Any chance on a closer pic of one of the blooms? How big is the plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2014)

Here you are, along with a different view:


----------



## Carkin (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, it's gorgeous! That last picture is outstanding!!!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Dot, that is spectacular! Now to find a couple of them.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 7, 2014)

Agreed, birds eye view is spectacular.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 7, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Den. Micro Chip is a latourae-type, which tends to like more moisture and less light than the cane-type, so maybe that's a clue for you.



I suppose it's time for me to do some more investigation into the Latourae group if many of them like similar conditions as Micro Chip seems to enjoy. They'll fit right in with the paphs and phrags. I've read up on the group before (around the time I got the Micro Chip), but I also thought/assumed this particular hybrid was something of a cultural fluke.

Thanks for the tip! It's cool how much non-slipper knowledge we have on this forum.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I suppose it's time for me to do some more investigation into the Latourae group if many of them like similar conditions as Micro Chip seems to enjoy. They'll fit right in with the paphs and phrags. I've read up on the group before (around the time I got the Micro Chip), but I also thought/assumed this particular hybrid was something of a cultural fluke.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! It's cool how much non-slipper knowledge we have on this forum.


I don't think Micro Chip is a fluke -- rather typical, I'd say. Good luck, and let us know how you do with others.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 3, 2017)

I know this is an old threat. But I just got a Dendr. Berry 'Oda' and learned it has _canaliculatum_ as one of its grandparents. I've searched a bit, and - wow! - _canaliculatum_ is great! Must get one!


----------



## RandyT (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nicely colored one.


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2017)

This is a very cool Dendro species Dot:clap::clap:

I may have to think about getting this one too.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 4, 2017)

How is this one doing today, Dot?


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2017)

The blooms look like fireworks to me...swiiiiish BLOOM!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> How is this one doing today, Dot?



I've had trouble growing this species, but I think it is still alive. I've learned to put it in a basket, give it lots of light, and not much water in the Winter. I hope I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2017)

I hope it will do better for you now! It's quite lovely.


----------

